# Pushing with a Case 1845C



## jaydawg87 (Jan 15, 2009)

I got a 8 Foot plow for my skidsteer. I am considering leaving it at a parking lot i do (owner has no problems with that). The lot is like 200ish by 200ish. It has to be pushed all to one side...so 200 foot straight pushes. Anyone think i will have trouble pushing that lot with that machine/ plow combo?? anyone give an approximate time frame?? Considering throwing some wings on the plow to get rid of some of the spill i am anticipating from pushing 200 ft. What do you all think?? Thank you!!!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

jaydawg87;1005018 said:


> I got a 8 Foot plow for my skidsteer. I am considering leaving it at a parking lot i do (owner has no problems with that). The lot is like 200ish by 200ish. It has to be pushed all to one side...so 200 foot straight pushes. Anyone think i will have trouble pushing that lot with that machine/ plow combo?? anyone give an approximate time frame?? Considering throwing some wings on the plow to get rid of some of the spill i am anticipating from pushing 200 ft. What do you all think?? Thank you!!!


That machine will have no problems with a 8fter.....and 200ft isnt that far, even if it is all going to 1 side. I would recommend getting wings, better yet would be to trade/sell that plow and get a pusher....at the very least though, get some wings and you will easily handle that job.

2 many variables to put a time frame on it???? 30 minutes - 1.5 hrs?????


----------



## jaydawg87 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you much, there is an additional 50 by 50 on one side of it. I just did some calculations on paper. & pushing it 6 feet at time and backing all the way back up @ an average speed of 4mph (top speed is 6 mph according to case), i came up with 42 mins. Thats in a perfect world. So i am thinking an hour. I think the wings are a good idea too. 
Thanks for the help snocrete, you have build my confidence. Now i just got to figure out what to charge. i usually charge 75 an hour for that machine. Anyone care to agree or disagree???


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

where at in IL are you?


----------



## jaydawg87 (Jan 15, 2009)

Chillicothe , 30 mins north of Peoria


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

So your a Chillidawg huh?...........I have seen prices in our area (Peoria & surrounding) for SS's pushing snow, that range from $55/hr - $110/hr. Having a minimum charge that is AT LEAST equal to your hourly rate is always a good thing. Will the machine be doing other lots or is this the only thing it will be plowing? I know you said it will be parked on site, which is nice......but that seems like very little work for that much machine?


----------



## jaydawg87 (Jan 15, 2009)

Well i am new to the snow removal, so i am working on getting accounts right now. I would like to gain a few more close enough to this one that i can road cruise the machine to the next job and so on. And parking it there is more of a convenience for me, because one of my workers will probably be running that machine, (open cab) id rather be in a truck haha. I am working on getting my truck set up now. So we will see how many accounts i can get before next winter.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Be sure to plow with the storm. If you get 8 to 10 inches on that lot, even with wings you'll never be able to clear 6 feet at a time without major overspill.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

I wouldn't back up if all you got is 4mph, and skidders aren't known for visiablity. just spin around and drive back, and put some wings on it. my guess is you'll spend about 50 minutes.


----------



## jaydawg87 (Jan 15, 2009)

LOL..... i didnt mean i would back up i was just calculating the drive time twice for each push (ex 400 ft total drive time for 200 feet of push) ....and top speed is 6 mph.... but i doubt i get that pushing a full blade of snow so i took a guess of 4mph. As far as keeping up with the storm i agree with you. I think 75 per push, push one for 1 to 6, push again for 6 to 9, and so on..... Does that sound reasonable?? We dont get to many over 6 inch storms very often. Thanks for the help guys!!


----------



## PlatinumService (Jan 28, 2010)

if you have an 8 ft blade that angles both ways you can plow going both ways, when you windrow it will just push it to the side and you will be able to do it twice as fast thus the benefit of a skid steer


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

if you can windrow at 4 mph..i doubt

get wings or a pusher...


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

i run a 1840, and a 40xt case, first off, plan on doing top speed in that machine, it isn't going to bottom out on you, 6 mph is no problem, also you well have no problem with a 8 ft snow push if you decide to buy one.


----------



## PlatinumService (Jan 28, 2010)

we use a bobcat s185 with a blizzard power plow its perfect for windrowing and you can scoop when there is traffic in the parking lot and you can backdrag with it its good all around but deff not as good of a scoop as a pusher


----------



## jaydawg87 (Jan 15, 2009)

i dont have auxillary hydraulics so there will be no windrowing......if i could afford the box i would buy one in a heartbeat.....but for now this will have to do....this is all very helpful info though....thanks guys, give me some input on what you think for the price i suggested above


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

jaydawg87;1005730 said:


> i dont have auxillary hydraulics so there will be no windrowing......*Fab up some endplates then, turn the plow into a pusher.*....thanks guys, give me some input on what you think for the price i suggested above *If you feel you will make out good at 75 "per push" then go for it....seems reasonable i guess*


....................


----------

